# front bumper repiar - cost?



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ok so my car got backed into the other day, luckily it was by a long time friend/boss/"dad" he told me he was gonna replace it, but the damage is only cosmetic. there is a crack in the cover, directly in the middle, from the grill to the front of the cove, also 1 clip from the grill snapped. ive decided not to replace it and use the money he is gonna give me to replace "nesscary" things IE. struts/shocks. i was wondering what you guys think the average price for the repair, all it needs is a new painted front bumper cover. the dealer quoted me at $252 and change ffor a primed one, how much would it cost to get this painted?


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i bought a $50 certifit front bumper and sprayed it with duplicolor paint.

not sure how much it would cost for a good paint job.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i bought a $50 certifit front bumper and sprayed it with duplicolor paint.
> 
> not sure how much it would cost for a good paint job.


well i if i was gonna buy it i would like it so you couldnt tell it had been replaced. i would want it to look like it was still stock. and since im not paying for it(or getting it at all) money is not a problem


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Covers are about $115 from the dealership and it could cost about $200-$300 to have it professionally painted.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

wes said:


> Covers are about $115 from the dealership and it could cost about $200-$300 to have it professionally painted.


hmm cause i called cardenli nissan in seaside, ca and they says $252 for the unpainted cover... weird. well looks like i have about $350 to spend on my car now.....  what to do, what to do....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

makaveli said:


> hmm cause i called cardenli nissan in seaside, ca and they says $252 for the unpainted cover... weird. well looks like i have about $350 to spend on my car now.....  what to do, what to do....


you SHOP AROUND for a place that will not rip you off on the cover!


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

wes said:


> you SHOP AROUND for a place that will not rip you off on the cover!


well if you read the whole thread you would understand that i do not care about the price... check this out


makaveli said:


> ...he told me he was gonna replace it, but the damage is only cosmetic. there is a crack in the cover...ive decided not to replace it and use the money he is gonna give me to replace "nesscary" things


i really dont care how much it costs, as *I am not paying for it.* the reason i started this thread was to find out the avrage price to paint a bumper cover... which someone answered in a previous reply. thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## golftango (Oct 18, 2005)

makaveli said:


> ok so my car got backed into the other day, luckily it was by a long time friend/boss/"dad" he told me he was gonna replace it, but the damage is only cosmetic. there is a crack in the cover, directly in the middle, from the grill to the front of the cove, also 1 clip from the grill snapped. ive decided not to replace it and use the money he is gonna give me to replace "nesscary" things IE. struts/shocks. i was wondering what you guys think the average price for the repair, all it needs is a new painted front bumper cover. the dealer quoted me at $252 and change ffor a primed one, how much would it cost to get this painted?


Car-Parts.com 

I found a used rear bumper cover, same color, $85


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

makaveli said:


> i was wondering what you guys think the average price for the repair, all it needs is a new painted front bumper cover. the dealer quoted me at $252 and change ffor a primed one, how much would it cost to get this painted?


What is this then? I mean seriously why are you asking this at all? I'm done trying to be helpful in your posts, it is just question after question and when they are answered there's crap like this....


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

wes said:


> What is this then? I mean seriously why are you asking this at all? I'm done trying to be helpful in your posts, it is just question after question and when they are answered there's crap like this....


thank you and good day, and BTW questions are how some of us learn


----------

